

China's Cram School from Hell - npalli
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/10/11/china_cram_school_from_hell_gaokao

======
eshwarramesh
I figured this is not very different from the Indian education system. And I
think the type of government can influence how this is executed, as students
have other fields to look forward to in India (not sure how it is in China).

